# Friendship bread



## honeybee (Oct 15, 2004)

A woman told me of a "friendship bread" recipe. Take a cup of flour, a cup of milk, and a cup of sugar and mix. Refrigerate for a week. Add another cup of flour, another cup of milk, and another cup of sugar. Refrigerate for a week. Repeat the addition of ingredients. Take out of fridge and add desired ingredients to bread and bake. Anyone heard of this recipe? Use all purpose flour? Self-rising flour? Does it matter the type of milk you use? Nothing to leaven it (baking powder, baking soda, yeast)? What added ingredients go well in this bread? I'd like to know a workable recipe for anyone who has made this type of bread. :?:


----------



## jkath (Oct 15, 2004)

My sister made it for a year and a half. Really!
She called it "slave bread" because you have to do certain things certain days and you have to bake it certain days as well. If you don't keep up the cycle, the starter "dies" basically. It was really gross going to her house, seeing that starter there, on her kitchen counter - not too appealing.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 16, 2004)

I know friendship bread - but never heard of that recipe probably because that's not exactly how it's done. It's basically an Amish sour dough - and putting it in the 'fridge would be a definate No-No depending on the stage.  Dad's hospice nurse gave me some starter ... unfortunately it was a 3-4 weeks before Dad passed away and I didn't have the time to mess with baking bread, or keeping the starter going. 

Go to www.google.com and search on "friendship bread" and you can find all kinds of information on it ... where to buy starter, recipes for starter that use yeast, different bread recipes. 

You might enjoy this website: http://homeparents.about.com/cs/recipescooking/a/amish.htm


----------



## Hungry (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is another Amish web site that has a good "Starte" and other recipes made wit hthe starter.
I have frozen the starter and used it 4 -6 weeks later.


----------

